# (New) European Stadium Ranking 2.1



## mckeenan (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm kind of a ranking freak, and after unsuccesfully trying to create an European Stadium Ranking, I've been thinking about a much more simpler way to rank stadiums . If I could set a stadium coeficient based on objetive matters, then I would create a survey (external to SCC, or maybe just allowing one post per forum user, still not sure) in which users might give several marks (0-10) in several aspects (e.g: external design, bowl design, football ambience, services and condition,etc) for each stadium, based on each user subjetive opinion. *Thus, the final score of an stadium is a mix of the average score that users give in the survey and the stadium coefficient.*

To calculate the coefficient, we'll give points (0-10) in several categories, and finally calculate the average of them:

*History (Max 10):*

*This category represent how many important matches were held by the stadium. I think that people apprecite the historical mark of stadia, and that this is an important measure of how important a stadium is. I've limited it to certain extent. I know that some might think their team avoiding relegation in the last weekend is an historical match, but... it will make it too much subjective.

How to Calculate:
World Cup final (+3)
Euro Cup final (+2)
World Cup Knockout (+2)
Euro Cup Knockout (+1)
World Cup Group (+1)
Euro Cup Group (+0.5)
Champions League (+1.5)
Europa League Final (+1)
National Cup final (+0.2, max 5 finals)
Supercup final (+0.5)

*For stadiums that are new, but built in the same plot and keeping the name of a former stadium, I think it's fair to keep at least 1/2 of the histoy score that the former stadium would had have. For example, Benfica's Estadio da Luz or Athletic Club's San Mames could benefit from this rule. 

Were to find data?

http://stadiumdb.com/
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Main_Page

*Size (max 10):*


*Because size matters, no matter what they say. The capacity is a simple measurement of the importance of any stadium. *WARNING: in stadiums with all-seater and standing configurations, we have to use here the all-seater configuration.

How to Calculate:
Actual capacity (all seater config)/1000

Were to find data?

http://stadiumdb.com/
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Main_Page

*UEFA stadium rating (max 10):*

*UEFA stadium categories are a landmark. We can know how an stadium does. If it has Category 4, we know for sure that it is a top class stadium

How to Calculate:
Cat 4 (ELITE): 10
Cat 3 : 6
Cat 2 : 4
Cat 1 : 2

Were to find data?

http://stadiumdb.com/
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Main_Page

*Football Quality (max 10):*

*This is not a quality of the stadium itself, but it is attached to it. The better the home team is, the more likely people would visit that stadium. For national stadiums, we'll use the FIFA selection ranking. Foe clubs, we'll use the UEFA ranking.

How to Calculate:
Club stadium: 10 - (UEFA ranking/20)
National stadium: 10 - (FIFA ranking/10)

Were to find data?

http://www.uefa.com/memberassociations/uefarankings/club/
http://www.fifa.com/fifa-world-ranking/ranking-table/men/

*Attendances (max 10):*

*Fans like supportive crowd and crowded stadiums. We can't not obejetively say what fans are more supporting, but we can measure attendances. *WARNING: in stadiums with all-seater and standing configurations, we have to use the standing capacity. For example, we'll do that in most German stadiums.

How to Calculate:
Average ticket sales/capacity*

Were to find data?

http://www.uefa.com/memberassociations/uefarankings/club/
http://www.fifa.com/fifa-world-ranking/ranking-table/men/

*For example, lets take Emirates Stadium:*

Lets calculate the stadium coeficient: AVG ( History (0) + Size (6,2) + UEFA stadium (10) + Football Quality (9,55) + Attendance (9,63) )/10 = 0,7076 -> 0,71

Now, If User A give Emirates the following points: External Design (8) + Bowl Design (8) + Football Ambience (7) + Services (9.5) + Condition (9.5) -> Total 42/50

And, if User B give Emirates:External Design (7) + Bowl Design (8.5) + Football Ambience (6,5) + Services (10) + Condition (9.5) -> Total 41.5/50

Then, the final score for Emirates would be AVG(User A, User B) * Stadium Coeficient. That is: 41,75*0,71 = 29,6 points

*The point of using the coeficient is just to add some objetiveness to the final result. I can rate a cat 3 30K seater as a 50/50, but the coeficient will adjust it to reality, although having in mind the users opinions.*

This way looks better and simplier, then? *If some of you are allright about it, I can think a bit more seriously about how to do the stadium surveys....*


----------



## mckeenan (Apr 17, 2013)

*List of stadium coefficients (and survey links):*


Survey | Results Estadio Santiago Bernabeu (Real Madrid CF): 0,94
 Survey | Results Old Trafford (Manchester United FC): 0,80
Survey | Results Veltins Arena (FC Schalke 04): 0.75
Survey | Results Emirates Stadium (Arsenal FC): 0,71


----------



## mckeenan (Apr 17, 2013)

*Stadium Ranking:*
------------------------------------------------------

No ranking yet.


----------



## mckeenan (Apr 17, 2013)

Emirates Stadium (62260)
London, England, UK
*Arsenal FC*
SSC trhead










*HISTORY*
0

*SIZE*
62260 (6.226)

*UEFA STADIUM RANKING*
Category 4 (10)

*FOOTBALL QUALITY*
Arsenal FC 9th in UEFA club ranking (9,55)

*ATTENDANCES*
2015: 60.013 avg/62260 capacity = 96,3% (9,63)

----------

*Stadium Coefficient: 0.71*


----------



## CharlieP (Sep 12, 2002)

Your criteria seem very soccer-specific - is that deliberate? There are plenty of stadia that don't score any points in your History section, but have hosted Rugby World Cup Finals, Heineken Cup Finals, Five/Six Nations, Olympic Games etc. etc.


----------



## mckeenan (Apr 17, 2013)

CharlieP said:


> Your criteria seem very soccer-specific - is that deliberate? There are plenty of stadia that don't score any points in your History section, but have hosted Rugby World Cup Finals, Heineken Cup Finals, Five/Six Nations, Olympic Games etc. etc.


Thank you for your answer, CharlieP. Yep, it is very soccer-centric. Not only that, but also Euro-centric. I would gladly create a ranking for all kinds of stadia in every continent. The problem is, you can't apply the same rules to different sports. e.g. in case I also rank stadiums that have hosted rugby finals, I would need to evaluate things like the relative value of a Six Nations final compared to a FIFA World Cup final. What is more important? Honestly, I think FIFA World Cup, but rugby fans can disagree. And if I also open it to american NFL stadiums, the thing becomes even more complicated. What is more important, a Euro Cup final or Superbowl finall? Let alone comparing different soccer regions, like Champions League vs Copa Libertadores final. Besides, copa Libertadores final is two-legged, opposite to single-match schemes like Champions Leage. 


But not only reglamentation becomes more complicated. Also voters tastes becomes more ecclectic making stadium rating more subjetive. Maybe a soccer fan simply doesn't like NFL stadiums, or vice versa. And regarding architecture, design and standards, in Europe we have UEFA stadium categories, which are a good reference of how a stadium does. In other parts of the world they don't have this. As a conclusion: the more global, and the less sport-specific a ranking is, more complicated and messy.

I'll think of your proposal of including rugby or other sports, anyway.


----------



## aquamaroon (Dec 7, 2015)

You make good points regarding the judgement of soccer stadiums mckeenan, and this is a good thread! I'm going to work on a post for a european stadium right now to kick things off :cheers:


----------



## aquamaroon (Dec 7, 2015)

*Santiago Bernabéu Stadium*









*HISTORY*
1x World Cup Final (1982) (3)
1x Euro Cup Final (1964) (2)
4x Champions League Final (1957, 1969, 1980, 2010) (6)
5+ (29x) Copa Del Rey final (1)
(total 12 [MAX = 10])

*SIZE*
85,454 (8.5454)

*UEFA STADIUM RANKING*
Category 4 (10)

*FOOTBALL QUALITY*
Real Madrid (10)

*ATTENDANCES*
2016 - 73,081 - 85.5% (8.55)

----------

*Stadium Coefficient*
0.942


----------



## aquamaroon (Dec 7, 2015)

just for funnies...

*The Rose Bowl*










*HISTORY*
1x World Cup Final (1994) (3)
1x CONCOCAF Final (2011) (2)
1x CONCOCAF group (1991) (.5)
5+ (94x) NCAA Championship Bowl (1)

*SIZE*
92,542 (9.2542)

*UEFA STADIUM RANKING*
N/A (0)

*FOOTBALL QUALITY*
UCLA (American Football) (8)

*ATTENDANCES*
76,650 - 82.8% (8.28)

*Stadium Coefficient*
0.641


----------



## mckeenan (Apr 17, 2013)

Veltins-Arena (54142 all seater / 61673 safe standing)
Gelsenkirchen, North Rhine-Westphalia, Germany
*FC Schalke 04*
SSC trhead










*HISTORY*
Champions League Final 2004 (+1.5)
World Cup 2016 Knockout (+2)

*SIZE*
54142* (5.414)
*All seater configuration

*UEFA STADIUM RANKING*
Category 4 (10)

*FOOTBALL QUALITY*
Arsenal FC 11th in UEFA club ranking (9,45)

*ATTENDANCES*
2015: 61.569 avg/61673* capacity = 99,8% (10)
*Safe standing configuration
----------

*Stadium Coefficient: 0.75*


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

I'd give a higher rating to the Rose Bowl... But then, I am a Romanian who entered football with the 1994 World Cup! <3


----------



## mckeenan (Apr 17, 2013)

Old Trafford (75765)
Manchester, England, UK
*Manchester United FC*
SSC trhead










*HISTORY*
Champions League Final 2003 (+1.5)
World Cup 1966 Groups (+1)
Euro Cup 1996 Knockout (+1)

*SIZE*
75765 (7.57)

*UEFA STADIUM RANKING*
Category 4 (10)

*FOOTBALL QUALITY*
Mancherster United FC 20th in UEFA club ranking (9)

*ATTENDANCES*
2015: 75.207 avg/75765 capacity = 99,2% (9.9)
----------

*Stadium Coefficient: 0.8*


----------



## mckeenan (Apr 17, 2013)

alexandru.mircea said:


> I'd give a higher rating to the Rose Bowl... But then, I am a Romanian who entered football with the 1994 World Cup! <3


You are right. For large stadiums that held international finals I guess we can imagine that they are equivalent to UEFA cat 3, al least...

The things that are puzzling me about the coefficient calculation are 


History
Historic stadiums like Bernabeu or Wembley will have maybe too much advantage compared to more modern stadium...
If we rank non-European stadiums, then we have to determine the relative valor of CONCACAF finals (for example) compared to UEFA EuroCup finals.
There is the possibility of adding history points to stadiums which held rugby finals (or maybe other sports)

 UEFA stadium ranking
how can we to rank non-european stadiums

I thought keeping the ranking soccer-centric and euro-centric would made it it easier. But if someone thinks the opposite, I'm open to suggestions. The problem is to keep an easy coefficient calculation. The global we make it, the more complex it is. I feel if we are able to keep it simple, people will calculate their favourite stadiums coefficient by themselves.


----------



## mckeenan (Apr 17, 2013)

del


----------

